# How Do You Get You Work?



## TTopPlumbing (Jun 8, 2012)

So, in such a bad economy, where are plumbing contractors getting their work? Internet? Yellowpages? Door to Door sales? You veterans out there, help us with some tips on gaining more business.:thumbsup:


----------



## TTopPlumbing (Jun 8, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Hello! Introduction Requested
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> ...


Ask, and you shall receive;
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/intro-19252/#post283664

PS. I got your pm


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TTopPlumbing said:


> So, in such a bad economy, where are plumbing contractors getting their work? Internet? Yellowpages? Door to Door sales? You veterans out there, help us with some tips on gaining more business.:thumbsup:


Door to door sales web? No yellow pages this year


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TTopPlumbing said:


> Ask, and you shall receive;
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/intro-19252/#post283664
> 
> PS. I got your pm


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TTopPlumbing said:


> So, in such a bad economy, where are plumbing contractors getting their work? Internet? Yellowpages? Door to Door sales? You veterans out there, help us with some tips on gaining more business.:thumbsup:


No silver bullet TTOP.

All of the above, along with a strong effort to retain existing customers.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I will target specific neighborhoods with door literature for that neighborhood.15 years or older the literature will feature information on water heater replacements ,filtration, green plumbing products.

I network face to face like crazy. This week it is property management companies and real estate. I want to work for a buyer not a seller. I am specific with what I am looking for when I am networking.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I will target specific neighborhoods with door literature for that neighborhood.15 years or older the literature will feature information on water heater replacements ,filtration, green plumbing products.
> 
> I network face to face like crazy. This week it is property management companies and real estate. I want to work for a buyer not a seller. I am specific with what I am looking for when I am networking.



When companies leave stuff in my door, I remember who it is and don't ever call them, cuz they have already irritated me.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Where do you live please? I have am running a special on toilet seats


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Where do you live please? I have am running a special on toilet seats



Pink?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> When companies leave stuff in my door, I remember who it is and don't ever call them, cuz they have already irritated me.


Fortunately for Richard, you are not in the demographic he advertises to.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> When companies leave stuff in my door, I remember who it is and don't ever call them, cuz they have already irritated me.


 
You do your own plumbing work so why would I care?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I just wait until my competition gets too top heavy and they go out of business and get their phone number.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> I just wait until my competition gets too top heavy and they go out of business and get their phone number.


Deceit works. Not something I would do though


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Deceit works. Not something I would do though


I'm pretty sure he was being facetious.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> When companies leave stuff in my door, I remember who it is and don't ever call them, cuz they have already irritated me.



As long as the majority buys, a few people who get irritated are alright.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Deceit works. Not something I would do though



How is that deceit?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I'm pretty sure he was being facetious.


Perhaps, there are a few national companies I wouldn't put pass them


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> How is that deceit?


It kinda is. I don't know it's a gray area. The customer thinks he's calling Joe Shmoe and gets you instead. It's the customers call if it is deceitful. How many times have you done this?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Buying an out of Business Company’s phone number is a viable option and makes perfect sense if you really take a look at the cost. If you answer the phone by the old company’s name you are committing fraud however answering the phone with your company name no big deal.

When I change my number they sell it to another person and that person is a crook? Not logical Spock


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Buying an out of Business Company&#146;s phone number is a viable option and makes perfect sense if you really take a look at the cost. If you answer the phone by the old company&#146;s name you are committing fraud however answering the phone with your company name no big deal.
> 
> When I change my number they sell it to another person and that person is a crook? Not logical Spock


I can name at least 5 companies that do just that. One is under investigation by the FBI. Like I said its a grey area. If you answer as Joe Shmoe Plumbing, it's deceit unless you buy the name as well. Still grey area.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

TTopPlumbing said:


> So, in such a bad economy, where are plumbing contractors getting their work? Internet? Yellowpages? Door to Door sales? You veterans out there, help us with some tips on gaining more business.:thumbsup:


Return customers & word of mouth referrals, no advertising not even listed in the phone book. Mostly residential remodel, re-pipe, additions, some service /repair.

Good work, honesty and integrity pays off


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> It kinda is. I don't know it's a gray area. The customer thinks he's calling Joe Shmoe and gets you instead. It's the customers call if it is deceitful. How many times have you done this?



It's not anybody's "call" to say it's deceitful. Genius customer acquisition on my part and perhaps sour grapes for you, but not deceitful in any way.

The customer is calling a plumber and gets me, I identify myself as my company and take a call, if the customer asks about a name change, then I inquire as to who they were calling, tell them the fate of whomever they were calling and that I got the number because I wanted their business. 

No deceit there. There is no current advertising representation for these companies nor is there any mention of the other company unless the customer does it.

How many times have I done this?

Hmm, I've done it seven or eight times, but currently I have four good phone numbers that used to belong to competition. Two are national franchises, one is a guy that went out of biz and then died a week later and the third is a company that is still in business, but dropped a number that was heavily advertised for TEN YEARS in the YP, magnets and on the trucks.:blink:

The funny thing is, the guy who is still in business who dropped that number still has the number on several of his trucks today.

Yeah, tell me how they did that one. 

I am sure that it pisses that guy off because it is a coincidence that I used to work for him and I picked that number for him as a land line prefix for a certain part of town. One of his commercial customers called me after they couldn't get a backflow tested because the number they called was disconnected for about three months and they were down to the wire. They called me, told me that the line wasn't working and I called the phone company and got the number.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> I can name at least 5 companies that do just that. One is under investigation by the FBI. Like I said its a grey area. If you answer as Joe Shmoe Plumbing, it's deceit unless you buy the name as well. Still grey area.



Who said anything about answering the phone using their name?

You're reading too much into this, I identify myself as my company, not as the guy that's out of biz, I never said anything about using their name.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> It's not anybody's "call" to say it's deceitful. Genius customer acquisition on my part and perhaps sour grapes for you, but not deceitful in any way.
> 
> The customer is calling a plumber and gets me, I identify myself as my company and take a call, if the customer asks about a name change, then I inquire as to who they were calling, tell them the fate of whomever they were calling and that I got the number because I wanted their business.
> 
> ...



I like the way you think.:thumbup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> It's not anybody's "call" to say it's deceitful. Genius customer acquisition on my part and perhaps sour grapes for you, but not deceitful in any way.
> 
> The customer is calling a plumber and gets me, I identify myself as my company and take a call, if the customer asks about a name change, then I inquire as to who they were calling, tell them the fate of whomever they were calling and that I got the number because I wanted their business.
> 
> ...


Guess you told me off. No sour grapes here. Good job genious.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Guess you told me off. No sour grapes here. Good job genious.


You misspelled genius. lol.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> You misspelled genius. lol.


Never said I was a genius


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

How to get jobs... show up!:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

pilot light said:


> How to get jobs... show up!:laughing:


 
I have to add to that. On time.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Never said I was a genius


 
Ive read some of yer post, and agree 100% with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I can name at least 5 companies that do just that. One is under investigation by the FBI. Like I said its a grey area. If you answer as Joe Shmoe Plumbing, it's deceit unless you buy the name as well. Still grey area.


 
A dishonest person is a dishonest person.You and I know many people who drive that have broken vehicle laws are vehicles the problem? It is only grey if you are dishonest.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I advertise very little, and when I do, it's always targeted. I might drop a display ad in a local senior magazine or newsletter. Sometimes I'll chase a women's DIY publication. It's a fine line for me with volume, so I let the ad stew awhile and feed off the word of mouth..
This area is smaller, and there is actual danger in getting too busy and losing rep due to long scheduling....I always want to speak with/meet each new customer...the size and demographic of your service area really dictates your methods.
Big city work I'm sure, has to be chased more aggressively.:yes:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I know I'm a one man show, & this don't apply to the big boys, but I have never ever had to advertise. Even when I first started out in 1995. Had these 2 brothers that built these 2 big houses at same time, & I had them lined up, & that was it. I did an awesome job there, all No-hub drain pipes. Word of mouth is all I have done from there. Always have had more work than I can, or want, to handle.

Now I turn away work everyday, or lose it, cuz of what my message says. But I aint beatin myself up over guilt anymore, & I have no desire to expand. I just handle what I can, & thats it.

But the funny thing, I am contemplating, is I have a new truck coming in a short time. I am thinking about putting the wrong phone number on the side, cuz I don't want or need any more work. But legally, I gotta have a phone number on comm. vehicle.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> I know I'm a one man show, & this don't apply to the big boys, but I have never ever had to advertise. Even when I first started out in 1995. Had these 2 brothers that built these 2 big houses at same time, & I had them lined up, & that was it. I did an awesome job there, all No-hub drain pipes. Word of mouth is all I have done from there. Always have had more work than I can, or want, to handle.
> 
> Now I turn away work everyday, or lose it, cuz of what my message says. But I aint beatin myself up over guilt anymore, & I have no desire to expand. I just handle what I can, & thats it.
> 
> But the funny thing, I am contemplating, is I have a new truck coming in a short time. I am thinking about putting the wrong phone number on the side, cuz I don't want or need any more work. But legally, I gotta have a phone number on comm. vehicle.


I get it...
What does your message say?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> I know I'm a one man show, & this don't apply to the big boys, but I have never ever had to advertise. Even when I first started out in 1995. Had these 2 brothers that built these 2 big houses at same time, & I had them lined up, & that was it. I did an awesome job there, all No-hub drain pipes. Word of mouth is all I have done from there. Always have had more work than I can, or want, to handle.
> 
> Now I turn away work everyday, or lose it, cuz of what my message says. But I aint beatin myself up over guilt anymore, & I have no desire to expand. I just handle what I can, & thats it.
> 
> But the funny thing, I am contemplating, is I have a new truck coming in a short time. I am thinking about putting the wrong phone number on the side, cuz I don't want or need any more work. But legally, I gotta have a phone number on comm. vehicle.


 

wish you lived in my neck of the woods I would give you permission to put my phone number on your truck.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> wish you lived in my neck of the woods I would give you permission to put my phone number on your truck.


 I would too. But I learned not to recommend anyone, cuz I don't wanna hear it. Is the plbg co I recommend gonna send their #1 guy, or #10, or the guy they hired this afternoon.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> I get it...
> What does your message say?


You have reached the office of Don's Plumbing, if you have an emergency, please hang up the phone, & call someone else. I do not have emergency or priority service, & I apologize for any inconvenience. If you would like to schedule a job, please leave your name phone #, & a detailed message, & I will call you back, after 6pm, during the week. My office is closed on saturdays & sundays. Please understand, if you do not leave a detailed message, I will not call you back, thank you.......... Beeeeeep.

I know all you salesman will cringe, but I don't care really what anyone thinks. I know what works for me. And so many people appreciate the truth, instead of someone leading them on. They know when they call, & get my message, what the deal is. But to tell you the truth, alot ignore it, & leave me a message, even if they do have an emergency.:furious:

And all the nay sayers, can have their field day on me, all they want. Cuz I still have plenty of jobs to get to, & always have atleast 5 or more, anytime I want to jobs. I've never had a single day, that I didn't have a job to go to. And when these people do have another plumber come out, if I can't get there in time, well..... that is the best sales I can ask for. Cuz they still call me, for the next crisis.:yes:

I'm not braggin, or think I'm great, or better than any of you guys. I'm just saying, I found my "Niche", & went with it. I aint a greedy type that has to land every job either. Last thing I have to say is, I have never not paid my supply bills, by the 10th, to get my 2% discount. Just saying what works for me.:whistling2:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Recieve phone call about an issue then tell them how much it costs per hour and then show up on time, Thanks Don! Fix it and collect the money!:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> ...And all the nay sayers, can have their field day on me, all they want....


I cannot imagine why there would be ANY naysayers. You have a specific goal for what you want to put into your business and what you want to get out of it, and apparently you are meeting that goal. :thumbup:

Where are these naysayers you speak of? Maybe they are just jealous.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I cannot imagine why there would be ANY naysayers. You have a specific goal for what you want to put into your business and what you want to get out of it, and apparently you are meeting that goal. :thumbup:
> 
> Where are these naysayers you speak of? Maybe they are just jealous.


 
I agree 100%. What I really like is how Don has an outline of what he wants and who his ideal customer is .He fits into the 5% of business that do have an ideal customer verse take anyone that calls.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I agree 100%. What I really like is how Don has an outline of what he wants and who his ideal customer is .He fits into the 5% of business that do have an ideal customer verse take anyone that calls.


 I totally agree but somtimes 5% is a pipe dream! These 5% are the best customers for sure. But its the 95% that are in need of service and then there are those 5% that call and cause problems.The rest are just a phone call away.I enjoy a fight as long as its fare. I have also found that difficult customers are sometimes totally loyal and when you help them out they remain totally loyal. Sometimes the hardest are the most loyal!:thumbup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Sure alot of customers can be a PITA. But my #1 criteria is, they gotta be willing & able to spend money, & understand what things actually cost. And if I am not familiar with a customer, I can usually tell within a minute or 2, whether I will be a good fit for them, & vise versa.

I feel bad for people that have no money. I've heard all the saga stories. Guess what? Not my problem!

I hate the people that have the money & are too cheap to have stuff done right. So yes, I get rid of all these type too, & that includes friends, family, & neighbors.:yes:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> Sure alot of customers can be a PITA. But my #1 criteria is, they gotta be willing & able to spend money, & understand what things actually cost. And if I am not familiar with a customer, I can usually tell within a minute or 2, whether I will be a good fit for them, & vise versa.
> 
> I feel bad for people that have no money. I've heard all the saga stories. Guess what? Not my problem!
> 
> I hate the people that have the money & are too cheap to have stuff done right. So yes, I get rid of all these type too, & that includes friends, family, & neighbors.:yes:


 Well said!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

pilot light said:


> I totally agree but somtimes 5% is a pipe dream! These 5% are the best customers for sure. But its the 95% that are in need of service and then there are those 5% that call and cause problems.The rest are just a phone call away.I enjoy a fight as long as its fare. I have also found that difficult customers are sometimes totally loyal and when you help them out they remain totally loyal. Sometimes the hardest are the most loyal!:thumbup:


 
I am not talking about customers .Close to 5% of the businesses in the trades have an idea of who thier ideal customer is.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Sure alot of customers can be a PITA. But my #1 criteria is, they gotta be willing & able to spend money, & understand what things actually cost. And if I am not familiar with a customer, I can usually tell within a minute or 2, whether I will be a good fit for them, & vise versa.
> 
> I feel bad for people that have no money. I've heard all the saga stories. Guess what? Not my problem!
> 
> I hate the people that have the money & are too cheap to have stuff done right. So yes, I get rid of all these type too, & that includes friends, family, & neighbors.:yes:


 
Add one more to your criteria and I believe it is the most important READY,willing and able.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> Sure alot of customers can be a PITA. But my #1 criteria is, they gotta be willing & able to spend money, & understand what things actually cost. And if I am not familiar with a customer, I can usually tell within a minute or 2, whether I will be a good fit for them, & vise versa.
> 
> I feel bad for people that have no money. I've heard all the saga stories. Guess what? Not my problem!
> 
> I hate the people that have the money & are too cheap to have stuff done right. So yes, I get rid of all these type too, & that includes friends, family, & neighbors.:yes:


I hate that type to.
they have 500 k houses with 100 k cars. Yet want it done for beer money

screw them


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I am not talking about customers .Close to 5% of the businesses in the trades have an idea of who thier ideal customer is.


 Yes sir!:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> I hate that type to.
> they have 500 k houses with 100 k cars. Yet want it done for beer money
> 
> screw them


 What kind of beer money!:laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

They wouldn't want my beer bill, the first time I went drinking in the good ole USA the bar tab was over 3k.
There was a few of us though.
That 3k beer tab is the reason I live here now. Lol....


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Plumb Bob said:


> Return customers & word of mouth referrals, no advertising not even listed in the phone book. Mostly residential remodel, re-pipe, additions, some service /repair.
> 
> Good work, honesty and integrity pays off


That's pretty much what I do. I'm mostly new house construction, renovations, additions and some service. Advertising usually just gets me the kinds of calls I DON'T want. I have my regular builders and renovators who MUST be kept happy. Most other work comes by word of mouth from them and their customers.

EDIT: Was just reading more posts in this thread, and Don the Plumber's business sounds a fair bit like my little business as well.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't work for the general public directly, so this technique might not apply to most of the people on this forum. 
In new and remodel construction, be professional and get along with the other trades, especially the ones you feel are as professional as you are. They can be great (unpaid) salesmen. They have the ear of their clientele. When asked for recommendations, they will give the name of people they like (human nature) who are also professional (because even though they like someone, they don't want to burn a client who might dump them on the next project because of bad advise).


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been told before that:
"You got the job because you were the first person who actually answered his phone."


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> I've been told before that:
> "You got the job because you were the first person who actually answered his phone."


 I"d rather be working on another job, & not able to answer my phone. If someone don't want me as their plumber, cuz I wasn't sitting in the office, waiting for the phone to ring, then they can listen to my message, & hopefully abide, by hanging up the phone, & calling someone else.:yes:


----------



## TTopPlumbing (Jun 8, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> Return customers & word of mouth referrals, no advertising not even listed in the phone book. Mostly residential remodel, re-pipe, additions, some service /repair.
> 
> Good work, honesty and integrity pays off


Do you guys do copper repipes or do you go with pex?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

TTopPlumbing said:


> Do you guys do copper repipes or do you go with pex?


mainly pex here. Second is Cpvc .


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> I"d rather be working on another job, & not able to answer my phone. If someone don't want me as their plumber, cuz I wasn't sitting in the office, waiting for the phone to ring, then they can listen to my message, & hopefully abide, by hanging up the phone, & calling someone else.:yes:


That wasn't a knock on you Don, in fact it had nothing to do with your post (which I didn't even read until after your reply) I was just answering the OP's question of how do I get my work. 

________________________________

It's nice to be important, but it's important to be nice


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> That wasn't a knock on you Don, in fact it had nothing to do with your post (which I didn't even read until after your reply) I was just answering the OP's question of how do I get my work.
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> It's nice to be important, but it's important to be nice


 That wasn't a knock at you either, it was for your customer, that only wants to deal with a plumber, who actually answers his own phone. I just think if these customers are that primitive, how they gonna understand the costs involved in doing business today. Or how much a real plumber, really charges today. I see alot of older folks on computers, & lap tops. Just don't understand why its a big deal, with todays technology, to leave a voice mail message. This is not new.

What really ticks me off, is when I call someone back, & the phone rings & rings forever, & I can't leave a message. Cuz now the ball is still in my court, & I gotta try again later. Nothing gets accomplished. Atleast if they had voice mail or a machine, I could say, I can be there at such & such time, if this is good for you, call me back & leave a message, & I will be there. I do this alot, & never even talk to a real person.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate it when they call from one number than leave a message to reach them at a different number When you call that different number. You get voice mail. Leave them a message and they call you back from a another number. What the duce


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> That wasn't a knock at you either, it was for your customer, that only wants to deal with a plumber, who actually answers his own phone. I just think if these customers are that primitive, how they gonna understand the costs involved in doing business today. Or how much a real plumber, really charges today. I see alot of older folks on computers, & lap tops. Just don't understand why its a big deal, with todays technology, to leave a voice mail message. This is not new.
> 
> What really ticks me off, is when I call someone back, & the phone rings & rings forever, & I can't leave a message. Cuz now the ball is still in my court, & I gotta try again later. Nothing gets accomplished. Atleast if they had voice mail or a machine, I could say, I can be there at such & such time, if this is good for you, call me back & leave a message, & I will be there. I do this alot, & never even talk to a real person.



I live in retirement-ville FLORIDA , half these people still have an answering machine with the little cassette tape. One of the few areas of the country where it still pays to keep a phone book ad. But many of this customer demographic will call down the list of plumbers until they speak to someone. I couldn't tell you how many times I've called back a potential customer and heard they got someone else already.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Sometimes a guy shows up at 7 am outside the office and wants someone to look at his boiler! I always greet him when he arrives in his BMW coupe. Its the ex mayors father. Now we have built a relationship and pilot gets the call! Thats the 5% everyone was talking about in another thread! He never calls but arrives in person. One of the guys thought he was collecting bottles! Then he took off in his Bimmer! Beautiful car! 22 to 24 psi 45 psi relief old style expansion tanks!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

HOT H2O said:


> I've been told before that:
> "You got the job because you were the first person who actually answered his phone."


A quote that fits here:
 "Eighty percent of success is showing up."
Woody Allen


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

futz said:


> That's pretty much what I do. I'm mostly new house construction, renovations, additions and some service. Advertising usually just gets me the kinds of calls I DON'T want. I have my regular builders and renovators who MUST be kept happy. Most other work comes by word of mouth from them and their customers.
> 
> EDIT: Was just reading more posts in this thread, and Don the Plumber's business sounds a fair bit like my little business as well.


The few times that I did advertise I would get home owners calling that have already bought parts and tried to fix it themselves and failed. Then they expect me to do the repair with the wrong parts that they had already purchased. Not the customer I was looking for!


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

TTopPlumbing said:


> Do you guys do copper repipes or do you go with pex?


Both, depends on what the customer wants. I never go all pex, all exposed pipe and stub outs are copper.


----------

